
Scientists Just Found Half of the Missing Matter in Our Universe - subsidd
https://arxiv.org/abs/1709.05024
======
MrQuincle
See also e.g. [http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2017/10/everybody-
knew-...](http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2017/10/everybody-knew-it-had-
to-be-there-missing-half-of-normal-matter-in-the-universe-has-been-
detected.html)

------
leksak
So, barely visible gas and not dark matter?

